
Show HN: Extend Markdown on Static Sites with Inline JavaScript (Hexo/Vue.js) - dzwillia
https://www.flex.io/blog/markdown-syntax-javascript-hexo-vue/
======
dzwillia
Hi all -- we're using Hexo for our website. For our API docs we wanted to
provide 'live' runnable code snippets in Markdown, so I came up with a way to
make it easy for anyone on our team to add tiny Javascript apps in Markdown
with a simple tag. Thought HN might find it useful too and happy to answer any
questions.

The link above lets you play with live examples; GitHub repo here:
[https://github.com/flexiodata/markdown-
components](https://github.com/flexiodata/markdown-components).

